# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano Inferno UniTool v1.1.1 ALL Samsung Korean World's 1st Solution & Much more !!

## mohamed73

*Added World's 1st Real Working Solution for " Please Call Me "* *Model Supported* *E120S**E120L**E120K**E160S**E160K**E160L**E170K**E170S**E170L**E210S**E210K**E210L**E220S**E220L**E220K**E250S**E250K**E250L**E270S**E270L**E270K**E300S**E300K**E300L**E330S**E330K**E330L**E370S**E370K**E370L**E470S**E470L**E470K**G900S**G900L**G900K**G906S**G906L**G906K**G920S**G920K**G920L**M100S**M100K**M100L**M110S**M110K**M110L**M130S**M130K**M130L**M180S**M180K**M180L**M190S**M190K**M190L**M200S**M200K**M200L**M210S**M210K**M210L**M240S**M240K**M240L**M250L**M250K**M250S**M290S**M290K**M290L**M340S**M340K**M340L**M420S**M420K**M420L**M440S**M440K**M440L**N750S**N750L**N750K**N900S**N900K**N900L**N910S**N910L**N910K**N915S**N915L**N915K**N920S**N920K**N920L**G930S**G930K**G930L*  *Hot Models where other boxes are always failed !!!*  *SHV-E210S  S3**SHV-E300S  S4**SHV-E330S  S4**SM-G900S   S5**SM-G906S   S5**SHV-E250S  N2**SM-N900S   N3**SM-G920S   S6**SM-N910S   N4**SM-N920S   N5**SM-G930S   S7*       *How to do ?*  *Root your phone by Flashing "Custom Recovery"** Connect phone in Recovery mode** Do Unlock "Please Call Me" fro m Inferno Uni-tool* * Enjoy*     *Added FRP Solution for ALL Most ALL Qualcomm Phones in Flash mode* *You have to connect phone into EDL Mode** Make sure Qualcomm 9008 Drivers are installed** Make sure in Device manager Qualcomm 9008 Drivers shown* *How to do ?* *Connect phone into EDL mode** Open inferno Uni-tool* * Click LYF Tab** Do it & Enjoy*       *Added More Support for Original LYF Phones* *LIST OF More CPU SUPPORTED* *MSM8909**MSM8916**MSM8939*    *Supported Functions* *Read info**Read Pattern Lock**Read&write firmware**Read&write format*      *Added Safe Flashing for All Qualcomm Cpu*  *While Flashing Safe things are*  *Imei** Serial Number**Base-Band*     *Added phone book back in Mi Module*    *  Download Now : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request fro m VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_External links of gdrive   Inferno UNI tool for box
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Inferno UNI tool for dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

